# Is a Stream for me?



## Lrscpa (Apr 20, 2003)

I have my TiVo Premiere Elite hooked up to my home network via powerline. The powerline is good enough for Netflix and Amazon On Demand streaming. TiVo is on the first floor, and my wireless router is on the second floor. Instructions say that TiVo should be hooked up via Ethernet or MoCA, and MoCA is not an option since I have a cable company supplied amplifier on the Premiere's cable leg.

I have Cablevision's supplied app for viewing on the iPad, and have TiVo Desktop Plus for copying to iPad (subject to CCI byte). 

What additional functionality will the Stream give me?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It'll work fine. I'm using a powerline network for mine and have no problem. If you can try to hook up the Stream on the TiVo side of the network. That way the Stream is connected to the TiVo via Ethernet and only the smaller, recoded, iPad stream has to travel over the powerline network. Although if you can't do that it'll still work. I couldn't so mine is the opposite of that (Stream and Wifi router connected via Ethernet with TiVo connected via powerline) and it still works fine.

As for what it gets you... You can stream ANY show from your TiVo to your iPad over the network. Or you can copy any non-protected shows to the iPad for offline viewing. The second part is kind of like TiVo Desktop Plus but it's much more convenient because you don't have to wait for the PC to recode it and then transfer it manually using iTunes. You just pick the show directly from the TiVo and click download and it's transferred straight to the iPad no PC or iTunes required.

Dan


----------

